# Edge trip Oct 21 - 22



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Jack2, Dpeeples and myself left Sherman Cove about 5 pm Thursday and motored out south of the edge to spend the night, winds were mainly from the west and close to forecasted, by 9pm the water was almost slick. About 2am a north wind started to blow and the waves were close to 2, maybe 3 on occasion. When daylight came we started trolling a three rod set along the 50 fathom line looking for any sings of life We kept working the area a different depths but only had one taker, a large BFT, which we promptly lost at the boat. About noon we started looking for some deep fish, waves were still 2-3, but we managed to find some quality before Yellowedge before dark. Winds had clamed again, until about 2 am (moon rise) when the East wind picked up with 2-3 seas. At daylight Saturday morning we were on a spot we marked while trolling the day before looking for some ARS, winds were not helping that spot was marking nice. We caught our limit of quality fish on that one spot, then moved to look for some Mingo. Wind started blowing the tops off about 10 or so and we decided to call it an early day. 10 miles south of the pass I lost forward gear and we had to bob in the water until SeaTow arrived to tow us in. Thankful to Captain Jimmy with SeaTow for putting us on the dock safely. Now to drag the boat home and pull the gear and rebuild it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job guys, sorry about the gear going south.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some samwich meat!!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

notice the natty light and miller cans for perspective.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> notice the natty light and miller cans for perspective.
> jack


I was in awe of the 60 pack of natty until I realized it was just the camera lens tricking me


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

great write up, kenneth. the only thing i can add is the ars were in the upper 20in-30in range, 10-20lbs., and the groupa were about the same. it was one of the best trips i've been on in a while.
the best of the best.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Edit reread and got the answer


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice catch!! I already see what yall need for Christmas. Bleach, jeans and another cooler for Jacks back up beer


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Great report! Sorry to hear about gear


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

LLLyeah!!!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Nice catch!! I already see what yall need for Christmas. Bleach, jeans and another cooler for Jacks back up beer


I keep thinking someone will wash the boat before I show up to go fishing but it hasn't happen yet.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i could run down there one weekend. my grandson is in the baseball playoffs this sat. in atl. so i won't make this wknd. maybe next. pm me the combo on the gate.
jack


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i could run down there one weekend. my grandson is in the baseball playoffs this sat. in atl. so i won't make this wknd. maybe next. pm me the combo on the gate.
> jack


I am dragging the boat home Friday so I can fix, it will come back clean, at least for a while.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report! Great catch!
Sorry for the boat trouble, hope you get it repaired with ease. Those jeans with the holy knees are stylin’!
Yellow edge is some fine eating!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Nice report! Great catch!
> Sorry for the boat trouble, hope you get it repaired with ease. Those jeans with the holy knees are stylin’!
> Yellow edge is some fine eating!


I think Jack just bought those jeans, he's a trend setter.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

KPTN said:


> I think Jack just bought those jeans, he's a trend setter.


i'm telling you i have never seen such jealousy in my life.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

KPTN said:


> I think Jack just bought those jeans, he's a trend setter.


i'm telling you i have never seen such jealousy in my life.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

It's all good when your offshore, except the big waves....


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Genius idea using the beers as bait... that one grouper looks like it nearly swallowed it! 


Congrats on getting some meat in the boat... nice report and nice catch!


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

jwilson1978 said:


> I was in awe of the 60 pack of natty until I realized it was just the camera lens tricking me


He almost brought a 60 pack in all tho


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

jack2 said:


> notice the natty light and miller cans for perspective.
> jack


We aren’t gonna talk about the bft tho


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

jack2 said:


> i'm telling you i have never seen such jealousy in my life.
> jack


They just don’t know that’s the first pair of jeans ever made


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

D_Peeples93 said:


> We aren’t gonna talk about the bft tho


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

jwilson1978 said:


> View attachment 1096889


Basically


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

D_Peeples93 said:


> We aren’t gonna talk about the bft tho


Don't fret over that BFT David, we all could have done something different to effect a better outcome and the fish lived to see another day.


----------

